# What do I have and WHERE do I start?



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Brand new to Cuban's and have developed a good starter selection (I think)...every one has been gifted to me (with the exception of a trade that I did with Ron) and #1, I have no idea what most of them are and #2 I have no idea on where to begin my journey with these sticks...help? :dunno:























































.....:hungry:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I think they have all gone bad... Sure looks like it...

They are very difficult to dispose of them properly, send them to me and I will take care of it for ya. :thumb:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I think they have all gone bad... Sure looks like it...
> 
> They are very difficult to dispose of them properly, send them to me and I will take care of it for ya. :thumb:


Seriously dude...I could have called that post a week before I started this thread...couldn't have called WHO, but I knew that it would be in here...DOH!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

That behike looks fake send it to me for authentication  I'm here to help.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

scottw said:


> That behike looks fake send it to me for authentication  I'm here to help.


Holy f*ck...seriously? I want guidance and I get beggars?? :rant:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Brand new to Cuban's and have developed a good starter selection (I think)...every one has been gifted to me (with the exception of a trade that I did with Ron) and #1, I have no idea what most of them are and #2 I have no idea on where to begin my journey with these sticks...help? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you eat an elephant?....one bite at a time!
Looks tasty....enjoy your bites.:cowboyic9:


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow, just wow! Maybe start a journal and make notes on each one; heck I don't know, just enjoy them!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

primetime76 said:


> Holy f*ck...seriously? I want guidance and I get beggars?? :rant:


You surely aren't serious nor am I. It looks to me Kipp that you have the beginnings of a wonderful looking CC collection. I think you will love all of them. The Bolis are excellent, the Party Prez (looks like it) is outstanding and those Trinidads are simply greatm the RASS, the CORO, jeez. Enjoy them.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

You should be calling Uncle Al...to get together......

Your just down the freekin' road....


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

scottw said:


> You surely aren't serious nor am I. It looks to me Kipp that you have the beginnings of a wonderful looking CC collection. I think you will love all of them. The Bolis are excellent, the Party Prez (looks like it) is outstanding and those Trinidads are simply greatm the RASS, the CORO, jeez. Enjoy them.


What is CORO? LOL I am totally "green" with this...Cohiba Robusto? I just don't want to do something like smoke the Behike first and be ruined for others...I also don't want to get in over my head and smoke something that might be too complex and make others "blah"...I have smoked Party Shorts (and that is IT) for Cubans, really. For some reason I am a little intimidated by CC's...and am probably over thinking it, but seeings how I would really like to LOVE this side of the hobby and eventually turn MOSTLY to CC's I want a plan of attack...:dunno:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> You should be calling Uncle Al...to get together......
> 
> Your just down the freekin' road....


Al, I would love that...I am what...2.5ish hours away probably.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

I am new to these as well. If I were in your shoes, however, I would start with the most accessible ones and save the exotics for last. For me, I *think* that would be the bolivars and the partagas. Then I would try to research the others.. find reviews, etc.. smoke them and compare your notes to what you've read. 

That's my $.02


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

jakesmokes said:


> I am new to these as well. If I were in your shoes, however, I would start with the most accessible ones and save the exotics for last. For me, I *think* that would be the bolivars and the partagas. Then I would try to research the others.. find reviews, etc.. smoke them and compare your notes to what you've read.
> 
> That's my $.02


That is another problem though bro..I don't really know what most of them are...no idea on age either. I know what BRANDS they are but have no clue as to what they are within the brands. It would make it tough because a lot of the bands are the same...so I won't REALLY know what I am smoking. ugh!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

primetime76 said:


> What is *CORO?* LOL I am totally "green" with this...Cohiba Robusto? I just don't want to do something like smoke the Behike first and be ruined for others...I also don't want to get in over my head and smoke something that might be too complex and make others "blah"...I have smoked Party Shorts (and that is IT) for Cubans, really. For some reason I am a little intimidated by CC's...and am probably over thinking it, but seeings how I would really like to LOVE this side of the hobby and eventually turn MOSTLY to CC's I want a plan of attack...:dunno:


Yes sir, Cohiba Robusto. Don't be intimidated, just enjoy them, after all, they are just rotting tobacco leaves rolled on the inside of the thighs of Cuban virgins with 4 breasts (yes, 2 in the front and 2 in the back for when you hug them). It's OK. You'll love them. Yes, you will probably migrate towards CCs afterwards which is why I have 4X more CC's then NC's


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

That is very impressive for nearly all gifts! I've only begun to dabble in them and my rule is to have one for every two I put up on the shelf. Last months Cigar Afficionado had a great article on the Behike and is worth taking a trip to the bookstore during lunchbreak to pick up and read the article. (If you can't find it I can scan it and email it to you)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

looks like a great start to me, just browse the forums and take it slow Kipp, it will all come to you soon!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

oh yes im, quite familiar with these cigars, they are what is known as BEAUTIFUL. (the only cuban ive ever smoked was a fake cohiba:x)


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> What is CORO? LOL I am totally "green" with this...Cohiba Robusto? I just don't want to do something like smoke the Behike first and be ruined for others...I also don't want to get in over my head and smoke something that might be too complex and make others "blah"...I have smoked Party Shorts (and that is IT) for Cubans, really. For some reason I am a little intimidated by CC's...and am probably over thinking it, but seeings how I would really like to LOVE this side of the hobby and eventually turn MOSTLY to CC's I want a plan of attack...:dunno:


Kipp...seriously....if you're that green(no offense intended we were all green once and after only the few years I've been puffing, I still am)you are going to love everyone of these and think that the one you just smoked was next to the best sex you've ever had.....till you smoke the next one.
If it were me.......................wish, wish........I would probably start with the smaller ringed ones and work my way up saving the grand poo bah(behike) for last.....but that's just me. 
A lot of it is going to depend on how old some of the larger are whether or not they are going to be prime rib.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

1. I swear the next thing I send u is going to be a decent camera. Dude, u can get one for $99!

2. U got more CC's than me so I think I should help u compare notes!

3. Central FL = # 1 vaca destination. Come on down!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> That is another problem though bro..I don't really know what most of them are...no idea on age either. I know what BRANDS they are but have no clue as to what they are within the brands. It would make it tough because a lot of the bands are the same...so I won't REALLY know what I am smoking. ugh!


Just measure them up & go surfing Kipp. Easy. If you still know who gifted you which ones then why not PM the person who sent you them & request the ages? :rockon:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> 1. I swear the next thing I send u is going to be a decent camera. Dude, u can get one for $99!
> 
> 2. U got more CC's than me so I think I should help u compare notes!
> 
> 3. Central FL = # 1 vaca destination. Come on down!


I have an awesome camera dude...but I use my damn cell phone with the photobucket app...it is just easier. LOL I actually think that we are ridding ourselves of the smart phones, so pics SHOULD get better soon. LOL


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Just measure them up & go surfing Kipp. Easy. If you still know who gifted you which ones then why not PM the person who sent you them & request the ages? :rockon:


 I don't have a clue who sent me what...really, except for the CORO was from Ron, the Vegas Robiana (sp) was from Ron, also the Por Lorranga..the Behike, RASS and RyJ Wide were all from Starbuck...other than that I am clueless...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Awww geez brother. Don't tell them your "clueless". Don't realize what the non factor teams will do with that!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

No offense...but I thought bomb receiving 101 was to tag the incoming so you know who to thank when your puffing?:decision:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

The VR is a VR Unico and they are delicious!


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I don't have a clue who sent me what...really, except for the CORO was from Ron, the Vegas Robiana (sp) was from Ron, also the Por Lorranga..the Behike, RASS and RyJ Wide were all from Starbuck...other than that I am clueless...


I recognize a few in there that I sent you. The dark unbanded petit corona sized cigar is a Johnny-O short from last December. I'd let that one sit till at least this upcoming December (most people will tell you to smoke J-O's right away or put them down for a year).

You have two H.Upmann Magnum 46's (corona gorda size). I sent you the one without the second "Magnum 46" band, which has a little age on it. They didn't start adding the second band until 2008, and if you smoke both that'll give you an idea on how age changes these things.

Most importantly, have fun trying all these new cigars, I have a feeling you're going to love it.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Kipp, I started with PC's and the shorter sticks and then went from there. It helped me try to define taste before jumping into the other sticks.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Awww geez brother. Don't tell them your "clueless". Don't realize what the non factor teams will do with that!


Note to self: have my Team in Germany send some more beer and CCs!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ron answered just about every one of those sticks for me! Ron is THE MAN!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

:bowdown:Ron


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

primetime76 said:


> Ron answered just about every one of those sticks for me! Ron is THE MAN!


So do you know what they all are now? I was going to walk you through them from the pictures, but if Rons already done this I'll save some time.

Also, without knowing the age of each, the advice to start small has real merit.

Enjoy those wonderful cigars!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Annnnd we're off! Party serie d #4!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm with Tashaz...probably the easiest way to figure out what they are is to get a good ruler and calipers and measure them. Google from there. Other than that it's kind of a sh*tstorm. 

For example the partagas short and the Mille Fleurs have the exact same band, but one is 5 inches long.


I'm in the same boat as you with the "why don't you send me some for inspection" joke...the 13,000th time might have killed it.

Great starter CC stash though! That looks like it will give you a great sampling of what's out there. It's a shame you don't know the age of them, unless you were told.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^ good start, that was the first CC I started with as well! Since then I've had the Party Short, a 10-yr aged Punch, a Por Laranaga petit corona, and a Bolivar Simones. All were amazing to me.

So, did you decide how you were going to go about smoking them? I'd personally start with the stronger ones (like the PSD4) and work my way to mild.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Just measure them up & go surfing Kipp. Easy. If you still know who gifted you which ones then why not PM the person who sent you them & request the ages? :rockon:


+1 to this. I have a similar starter collection, a little bit smaller, but just as varied, and I literally measured each stick with a ruler for length and 64th's of inches for RG. I learned more about cc's that night than I had the month prior. Just visit a cc site and match sizes and then you know what you have, and just as fun, what they cost to replace once you smoke them!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ^ good start, that was the first CC I started with as well! Since then I've had the Party Short, a 10-yr aged Punch, a Por Laranaga petit corona, and a Bolivar Simones. All were amazing to me.
> 
> So, did you decide how you were going to go about smoking them? I'd personally start w
> ith the stronger ones (like the PSD4) and work my way to mild.


Going with what I have more than 1 of....a good friend suggested that, and it makes sense!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> No offense...but I thought bomb receiving 101 was to tag the incoming so you know who to thank when your puffing?:decision:


This!!!!!!!!!!!
Outside of that smoke the frigging things and enjoy them!
That's what its all about!!!!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I do need to get better organized and keep track or who things came from...bit it gets tough when I get home and have two little monsters to deal with...lol


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^ true dat!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

bro, the part #4 is great but the monte open I sent you will be a good start. Ive smoked quite a few bhk's and they ore a lil overtated but still excellent. The monte open I sent is a great intro to cc's. Also the jose piedras are a basic cc as well. Pm me if you need more help I understand the awe involved with them since I have daily access it can get overwhelming!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

A 2007 RASS will be smoking wonderfully now. That is the Ramon Allones robusto you have. The Upman Corona Major doesn't need much age, so should be another good smokeable. While smaller to larger is generally the case, the Por Laranaga Petite Corona loves age.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great sticks.

Me, I would go for the CoRo.

But if you have a chance to meet up with Asmartbull I would say go for that. He can be a great help. I would love to hang out with him for a day.

best regards, tony


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

primetime76 said:


> That is another problem though bro..I don't really know what most of them are...no idea on age either. I know what BRANDS they are but have no clue as to what they are within the brands. It would make it tough because a lot of the bands are the same...so I won't REALLY know what I am smoking. ugh!


Maybe this will help....

Make a list in Excel or even on a notepad. Put all the Cohibas together, all the Partys, etc.

Measure each cigar for length and try to get close on ring gauge. This will really narrow it down for the next step.

Go to any reputable Cuban site, and one by one, 'Find' that cigar.
Example: A Montecristo Torpedoe that is just under 6 1/4 inches and around a 52-54 ring guage. It is a Monte #2. etc. etc. etc. Write this down on your notepad or in Excel. You can even buy some stickers online made especially for cigars to mark you cigars or blank white cigar bands. Put the name on the sticker or band.

Most sites will have a flavor profile 'medium', full' etc. and so will have smoking notes like 'creamy', 'spicy', 'hints of leather and earth', etc. Write these down on your notepad or in Excel.

This will take some time and you are lucky to have such a nice start to the slippery slope. BUT you must be willing to put some time and effort into it. If it was easy, any and everybody would do it....


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

I have received a couple of cc's from a Smelvis sampler I purchased and a bomb from Shuckins. Nothing like you though. Man, what a wonderful variety you have. I am jealous.

I didn't know much about the cc's either (still don't) and didn't want to smoke them because I didn't want them to be gone. Ron straightened me out on this and told me there are always more cigars out there, cc or not. I guess what I am saying is that just smoke em when you want them. It doesn't matter when really. If you find one you really like, make a note of it and get some more when the time is right.

Most of all, enjoy all those awesome cigars brother. It is going to be a lot of "hard work" sampling all those beauties.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Kipp I received your PM yesterday, but haven't had time respond since I'm on vacation. Although it looks like you've received all the information you need. Also, if you have a picture of the MAW I sent you, please post it and I can give you the age of your sticks as well. 

I do know the 07 RASS I sent you and the Behike is a 54 from August of 2010. And ha yeah it's a fake....lol. Just kidding bro, it's as real as it can get. 

Sorry to see this thread has been somewhat a disappointment based on the comments you've received as well as your comments in the PM to Al, Bob, Tony, Dave, and myself. Don't ever hesitate to PM with any questions.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Kipp I received your PM yesterday, but haven't had time respond since I'm on vacation. Although it looks like you've received all the information you need. Also, if you have a picture of the MAW I sent you, please post it and I can give you the age of your sticks as well.
> 
> I do know the 07 RASS I sent you and the Behike is a 54 from August of 2010. And ha yeah it's a fake....lol. Just kidding bro, it's as real as it can get.
> 
> Sorry to see this thread has been somewhat a disappointment based on the comments you've received as well as your comments in the PM to Al, Bob, Tony, Dave, and myself. Don't ever hesitate to PM with any questions.


Its cool man...and thanks again. The MK Ultra was awesome...kicked my ass though! I am really looking forward to the RASS (and the Behike)...I will post pics, but my damn phone isn't allowing me to upload to photobucket...so I need to figure it out. I do remember one was a RyJ Short Churchill(?)...


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Its cool man...and thanks again. The MK Ultra was awesome...kicked my ass though! I am really looking forward to the RASS (and the Behike)...I will post pics, but my damn phone isn't allowing me to upload to photobucket...so I need to figure it out. I do remember one was a RyJ Short Churchill(?)...


Yes the RyJ Short Churchill was from 2010. Have not smoked an Ultra yet, but I'm hearing they are strong...lol. As others have said, the RASS should be smoking well, and the Behike, well it's a Behike...lol. No worries on the pic then as it seems we've got it covered on what was sent. I'd normally throw in a note, but when I sent them, time was not something I had a lot of with vacation coming up.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Yes the RyJ Short Churchill was from 2010. Have not smoked an Ultra yet, but I'm hearing they are strong...lol. As others have said, the RASS should be smoking well, and the Behike, well it's a Behike...lol. No worries on the pic then as it seems we've got it covered on what was sent. I'd normally throw in a note, but when I sent them, time was not something I had a lot of with vacation coming up.


I think that the Upmann Magnum was from you also?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I think that the Upmann Magnum was from you also?


Ah ha yes sir...think that was the fourth. The Mag is from 09. So I sent you the 07 RASS, 09 Mag, 10 BHK, 10 Short Churchill, the Ultra, and an Opus right? Couldn't remember if there were five or six sticks, thought it was six total.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Ah ha yes sir...think that was the fourth. The Mag is from 09. So I sent you the 07 RASS, 09 Mag, 10 BHK, 10 Short Churchill, the Ultra, and an Opus right? Couldn't remember if there were five or six sticks, thought it was six total.


Yes sir...that is what you KILLED me with! layball:


----------

